# ERROR [LINKER] : Cannot find model file TRAN2P3S.MDF. -isis



## thevenin (Jun 10, 2008)

Buenas,

veréis, en ISIS, Proteus, me sucede que los transformadores no me funcionan en un
en ningún circuito, salvo un transformador en un circuito que al parecer está "cached".

Este circuito sí funcionó en su momento con el modelo tran2p2s.mdf.

Para poder utilizarlo he copiado el archivo .dsn al nuevo que me interesa,
pero ahora, por ejemplo el trans2p3s (2 pines primaros 3 secundario) me dice que no lo
encuentra.

La cuestión está en que en la carpeta models no tengo nada de tran*, es como si hubieran
desaparecido.

WARNING [LINKER] : Used cached model 'TRAN2P2S.MDF'.  <- Usando modelo en memoria caché
ERROR [LINKER] : Cannot find model file 'TRAN2P3S.MDF'.   <- No lo encuentra.
WARNING [LINKER] : Unresolved module pin 'TR3_P1'.
WARNING [LINKER] : Unresolved module pin 'TR3_S3'.
WARNING [LINKER] : Unresolved module pin 'TR3_S2'.
WARNING [LINKER] : Unresolved module pin 'TR3_S1'.
WARNING [LINKER] : Unresolved module pin 'TR3_P2'.
Simulation FAILED due to netlist linker error(s).

¿Que ha pasado?

Es la versión 6.9.


----------



## AndreX289 (Jul 31, 2008)

a mi me esta pasando exactamente lo mismo pero con usbconn.mdf q es el modelo de simulacion del puerto usb en proteus 7.2 sp6, lo raro de esto es q los samples que utiliza ISIS corren el modelo usbconn.mdf desde un "cache"(esto no lo entiendo... cual cache?) y corren muy bien pero cuando creo un proyecto nuevo no me sirve. 

Lo que hice fue cojer el archivo sample q utiliza el modelo borrar todos los componentes y copiar y pegar mi circuito, luego le di guardar como.... Pude correr la simulacion sin que me diera algun error, pero igual no sirvio de nada porq no me quiere arrancar el puerto USB.....    

No se si esto te sirva de algo...

Si tienes algun USBCONN.MDF por ahi, me lo mandas ok?     

Bye


----------



## thevenin (Ago 4, 2008)

No tengo nada compañero, en la versión 6.9 no viene ese componente.

Lo que hice fue bajarme exactamente la misma versión que tengo instalada, pero la DEMO, la instalé, y le hice un copy and paste de las carpetas Models y Library, y así hasta hoy sin ningún problema.

No entiendo ni lo que pasó ni nada. Espero que te sirva y perdona que tardara tanto en responder.


----------

